# More Haldex Questions...



## richydraper (3 mo ago)

So i think i have accertained that i have a Gen 4 (just by looking at part numbers and haldex gen age.)

We know theres a possibility of it being 2 types of filter a flat one or a pointy out one... ETKA shows a part number of "02D 598 305" for the pump "seal kit" google that and i get results for Gen 2... with filter screen... Seal Kit Škoda 02D598305
but if you look at any other "Gen 4 Pump" it has the flat screen (which i believe is unobtainable, is this correct?)

Should i be erring on the side of Borgwarner oil, Audi Oil or Febi Bilstein. Haldex repairs do the service kit, which seems reasonably priced, Febi is an unknown brand to me, and whist i understand that if a company like HR are shipping with Febi oil it cant all be bad, right? Gen 4 Ultimate Service Kit for VW Audi Seat Skoda – Haldex Parts and ECU Repairs by Auto Fault Finder Ltd

also thumbing through OEM parts for Haldex and other vehicles parts - pumps, oils filters raises more questions about oil... Borgwarner 2nd-5th gen oil doesnt match the partnumber for oil that ETKA gives against my chassis.

Again, any info warmly recieved, i wanna get it right, first time, its not the kinda job i want to do more often than i have to.

These are the numbers i have found in ETKA (prices are acurate as of this morning for given partnumber)


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

If in doubt look under your car. A Gen2 Haldex will have a round filter cover and a Gen4 will have 'diamond' shaped cover.









Haldex oil is Haldex oil. Different part numbers for different quantities and different car makes.

Don't over think it. As long as nothing is overly corroded you simply remove the drain plug and drain the oil. Once done you can remove the filter and the pump for replacement / cleaning.
You don't need a screen kit for the pump. Just clean off any residue and reuse.

Make sure you can 'bust' the fill plugs loose before you start and make sure you don't confuse the Haldex drain / fill ports with the rear differential.

For a more detailed explanation see: FAQ - Haldex Service & Filter Replacement


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

The haldexrepairs kit is the best price I've found. 
Febi is a respected brand that is an OEM manufacturer of some Audi parts.
I used the ultimate service kit and I've had no issues. In fact, the kit has been designed to be fool proof (I am a testament that) and includes everything needed.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

And be sure you get the little plastic strainer (red arrow) that goes on the end of the pump...


----------



## richydraper (3 mo ago)

thanks @FNChaos i shall go and peek

@darrylmg i too am eyeing up the ultimate kit.

@SwissJetPilot where can we get Gen 4 screens?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Either from the *Haldex Parts* in the UK or straight over the counter at Audi.


----------



## richydraper (3 mo ago)

Forgive my insolence... but I'm really stuggling to find either.... you have link or part number?

all im finding is o-ring kits from haldex parts and a part number that i linked above that shows the incorrect screen for the gen 4


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Gen2 shown below... *02D 598 305*


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

If you look up p/n 02D598305 you will find some ridiculous prices. 

Instead order the o-rings only.
See: O ring Seals For Gen 4 Haldex Pump – Haldex Parts and ECU Repairs by Auto Fault Finder Ltd

As stated before the Gen4 screen is just that, a piece of wire mesh. Remove the two screws that hold the screen in place and clean with a solvent like brake cleaner (won't hurt rubber / plastic and doesn't leave residue). No need to replace it (filter yes, screen no).


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> If you look up p/n 02D598305 you will find some ridiculous prices.
> 
> Instead order the o-rings only.
> See: O ring Seals For Gen 4 Haldex Pump – Haldex Parts and ECU Repairs by Auto Fault Finder Ltd
> ...


The ultimate kit from haldexrepairs includes the 2 pump o-rings because they assume you are removing the pump to clean the screen.
They don't provide a new screen as you have said, just clean the old one with some break cleaner.


----------



## richydraper (3 mo ago)

Even though it plays with my OCD more than i care to admit... it is just a screen, rather than a filter, ive done worse.

Ultimate service kit will be ordered, from HR, as soon as i visually confirm which Gen i have.


----------



## richydraper (3 mo ago)

Glad i didnt go with my gut and order Gen 4 parts... 

Gen 2 bits ordered. Least it clears up the whole "WhAt AbOuT tHe GaUzE" panic i had... thanks all for the awesome info


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

richydraper said:


> Glad i didnt go with my gut and order Gen 4 parts...
> 
> Gen 2 bits ordered. Least it clears up the whole "WhAt AbOuT tHe GaUzE" panic i had... thanks all for the awesome info
> View attachment 495545


Yeah most VR6s have the 2nd gen unit. A VR6 with Gen 4 Haldex is pretty rare. I think only MY09 3.2Ls (MY may vary by country) have a chance of having a 4th gen unit. Good that you determined yours is a Gen 2 but as a reference one can also determine this with VCDS, etc.--if the controller part number starts with 0BR or 0BY it's a Gen 4. If it starts with 0AV or 02D, it's a Gen 2.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yep, that's a Gen2.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

TT'sRevenge said:


> as a reference one can also determine this with VCDS, etc.--if the controller part number starts with 0BR or 0BY it's a Gen 4. If it starts with 0AV or 02D, it's a Gen 2.


This sounded really handy but just checked mine and the part number just starts 1K0 (Golf MK5 prefix) with no mention to those codes


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> This sounded really handy but just checked mine and the part number just starts 1K0 (Golf MK5 prefix) with no mention to those codes


1K0? In module/address 22? Intersetting. I guess 1K0 was used for Gen 2 controllers then, and you'd only see the 0AV, etc. code stamped on the actual Haldex unit?


----------



## richydraper (3 mo ago)

My ECU reports the same 1K0 (don't have VCDS, yet. this was from carista, before it charged me the earth to keep the functionality) i'd hazzard a guess at 1K0 being the ECU part number and not the actual Haldex unit. 

I rarely remember seeing hardware numbers programmed into ECUs 🤔come to think of it only on German vehicles... or maybe it just a coincidence between my day job and your info...


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

richydraper said:


> My ECU reports the same 1K0 (don't have VCDS, yet. this was from carista, before it charged me the earth to keep the functionality) i'd hazzard a guess at 1K0 being the ECU part number and not the actual Haldex unit.


That's correct, it would be the controller you're looking at. However the controller part#s for Gen 4 units seem to have prefixes with the same 3-character code that's on the unit itself. Gen 2 units this does not seem to be the case and they instead have a VW (Mk5 Golf - 1K) part number instead. 

So I guess a better summary would be, for Mk2 TTs...
1K0 prefix on the Haldex controller would be a Gen 2
0BR, 0BY, etc. would be a Gen 4

This is also presuming the controller hasn't been swapped. Someone on here mentioned in an earlier thread they were able to put a Gen 4 controller on their Gen 2 unit and it worked fine. This was only an interim solution to get his Haldex working when his controller was toast. He then decided to get a real Gen 2 replace the Gen 4 he had been using but to me it seems like he could have just kept using the Gen 4 unit (?)...


----------

